# Organic biostimulants and Soil Amendments



## Jace (Oct 13, 2012)

"Currently, organic biostimualants in the plant world are similar to organic supplements to the human world. While many products are available, some products work well and others don’t. Still, many people will swear by them, even if the research shows little evidence that some products can do what they claim. "
Understanding Organic Biostimulants

Agriculture: Fertilizers and Organic Solutions


Anyone incorporate this stuff into their tree care?


How do these compare to aeriated compost tea?


----------



## Raintree (Oct 14, 2012)

As a selling Arborist I can say there is a lot of $$$ to be made in liquid treatments. Just ask the big yellow Pear Co. Trying to educate customers away from Fert as a magic bullet for all tree issues is tiring. I do sell liquid organic injections when needed and the results & feed back has been positive. As for the "Tea" it's my understanding you might as well be using snake oil.


----------



## Jace (Oct 14, 2012)

Raintree said:


> As a selling Arborist I can say there is a lot of $$$ to be made in liquid treatments. Just ask the big yellow Pear Co. Trying to educate customers away from Fert as a magic bullet for all tree issues is tiring.* I do sell liquid organic injections when needed *and the results & feed back has been positive. As for the "Tea" it's my understanding you might as well be using snake oil.




How exactly do you determine "when are they needed"? (liquid organic)


----------



## Jace (Oct 14, 2012)

This seems like somewhat of a complicated subject, atleast to me...
On the one hand, the goal of an arborist is to get all the soil area around the roots to as close to a "forest floor" as possible. And, obtaining optimal tree HEALTH. Everyone agrees on those. 
Yet, how that is achieved is where there seems to be differences of opinions. 

came across this pdf link, from what seems to be a reputable tree care co, (tho I dont know them from Adam...):
http://www.massarbor.org/pdf/HO_Ott.pdf

What are soil amendments?
The ANSI A300 standard for soil management states that soil amendments are “A material
incorporated into the soil that improves physical characteristics.” I would expand that definition to
include improves soil structure, chemistry and biological activity.
As such:
Soil amendments would include N-P-K products such as a 32-10-6
Products containing *humic acids and seaweed extracts*
Compost
Products containing spores of mycorrihizae and other micro-organisms
*Compost Tea
Liquid compost*
Lime
Air – Aeration is a very important step in root zone management. It can be accomplished using a
soil auger or compressed air tool. Even liquid applications of soil amendments provide a significant
aeration effect. Proper water management is made much easier when soils are aerated.
Water


.these liquids are mentioned, yet my question is determining the proper need & application of such. (and the same concerning "bioorganics like Essential Plus 1-0-1)


----------



## Raintree (Oct 14, 2012)

Jace said:


> How exactly do you determine "when are they needed"? (liquid organic)



This from he University of Minnesota may be helpful only as a guide.

Tree Fertilization: A Guide for Fertilizing New and Established Trees in the Landscape

The science is evolving, back when I first started it was “one size fits all” green it up fast with potent chemical ferts. Now it's more integrated we amend soils, aerate, mulch, growth regulate and inject organics.


----------



## Urban Forester (Oct 14, 2012)

Raintree said:


> ...Just ask the big yellow Pear Co.



RT,
I've heard both you and Ed refer to the above Co. Who is it? I'm very curious, up here we have the big "green" Co. PM me if you don't feel comfortable posting the name.


----------



## Raintree (Oct 14, 2012)

Urban Forester said:


> RT,
> I've heard both you and Ed refer to the above Co. Who is it? I'm very curious, up here we have the big "green" Co. PM me if you don't feel comfortable posting the name.


----------



## Urban Forester (Oct 14, 2012)

Got it, the "pear" thing should've done it...


----------

